# Trim-Tex in Grand-Am Rolex race



## Trim-Tex

Great news: We have two FREE 4 day passes to give away that include Thursday Qualifying practices, Friday's Ferrari Challenge Race and the Awesome Grand-Am 200 Race with the Trim-Tex #46 car and full hospitality at the Fall-Line paddock. And of course the Rolex 24 hour Race that starts Saturday noon. If you use our products and you want to join me at the races post here and I will draw the winner out of a hat on Monday. Cheers...Joe


----------



## Trim-Tex

Gentlemen Start Your Engines!

Press release link here:http://myemail.constantcontact.com/Fall-Line-Motorsports-Announces-New-Partner-Trim-Tex.html?soid=1110586445783&aid=Uq7GwPMAVm0


----------



## 2buckcanuck

When are you coming to this race track Joe, I grew up in that town:thumbup:


----------



## Trim-Tex

Delaware is a small place compared to Canada why did your family relocate? 

The 3 east coast races are Lime Rock CT. , Watkins Glen. NY. , Mid Ohio. 

www.grand-am.com/ScheduleResults/ContinentalTire.aspx

We would really enjoy a couple of DWT members at every race!!!!

Mudslinger can load up on coffee and drive down for the Wisconsin race at Road America.

So who's in for Daytona?


----------



## mudslingr

Trim-Tex said:


> We would really enjoy a couple of DWT members at every race!!!!
> 
> Mudslingr can load up on coffee and drive down for the Wisconsin race at Road America.



Will you be at all these races Joe ? I would be interested in Alabama, Georgia or Indy. I better work on getting my kid a passport right away !


----------



## A smooth finish

I would be interested in the Kansas Race


----------



## Trim-Tex

I will be at most races except for April 20 Road Atlanta (I'm in Austrailia meeting with Jim @WBT & Tom @TapePro) and I'm not at Watkins Glen NY.


Daytona is in 8 days...ANYONE? Rolex 24 hours


----------



## tomg

hmmmm - air fares quite steep, and I do have some work to do ....


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Trim-Tex said:


> Delaware is a small place compared to Canada why did your family relocate?


Because you chased my ancestors out of Delaware during your little rebellion of 1776. They were United Empire Loyalists.:thumbsup:

So we made a better Delaware, one with a Race track:yes::thumbup:


----------



## Trim-Tex

I'm extending the offer for the 2 FREE tickets to our Facebook followers.


----------



## VANMAN

Trim-Tex said:


> I will be at most races except for April 20 Road Atlanta (I'm in Austrailia meeting with Jim @WBT & Tom @TapePro) and I'm not at Watkins Glen NY.
> 
> 
> Daytona is in 8 days...ANYONE? Rolex 24 hours


Daytona??? I wish i could Joe!!:yes:
My bro has been there and i was telling him about u and showing him some of ur stuff that u used 2 do!
He says,try get some tickets for next year we could go!!
Cheap skate f*cker that he is!!!


----------



## Kiwiman

VANMAN said:


> Cheap skate f*cker that he is!!!


I don't know if you realize this but he's Scotish :whistling2:
............ they kind of have the reputation of being a weeeeeee bit canny wit da money


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> I don't know if you realize this but he's Scotish :whistling2:
> ............ they kind of have the reputation of being a weeeeeee bit canny wit da money


You should come on up here Kiwiman, and watch our form of racing. The crashes are way more spectacular than yours.:yes:

(sorry about saying the word crash joe)


----------



## VANMAN

Kiwiman said:


> I don't know if you realize this but he's Scotish :whistling2:
> ............ they kind of have the reputation of being a weeeeeee bit canny wit da money


I'm nae Kiwi!!
Ur speakin about the wife!!!!:yes:


----------



## Trim-Tex

Kamran from Flat River Drywall is the lucky winner of the two weekend passes :thumbup:

Tuesday & Wednesday I'm at our booth for first 2 days of the 3 day IBS show. We are promoting our new I pad App and giving away a top of the line Mini I pad on thursday booth # N2439 International Builders Show Las Vegas. Thursday headed to Daytona for the races. 
Cheers, Joe


----------



## JustMe

Something that maybe will be showing up on your racetracks in the near future, Joe - a football sized engine that's said to match a Ferrari's: http://www.auto123.com/en/news/football-sized-engine-matches-a-ferrari?artid=151837&cobrand=shaw


----------



## Trim-Tex

2buckcanuck said:


> When are you coming to this race track Joe, I grew up in that town:thumbup:




DUH!! 2 buck I finally get it and your local track looks like a good one. I would love to drive that Deleware Raceway. ( I finally had a chance to look it up on google maps). I noticed your 395 miles from Trim-Tex and only 6 hours away. Lets figure a way to get you to Chicago for a tour and a hockey game. Let me know what you think......

Joe


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Trim-Tex said:


> DUH!! 2 buck I finally get it and your local track looks like a good one. I would love to drive that Deleware Raceway. ( I finally had a chance to look it up on google maps). I noticed your 395 miles from Trim-Tex and only 6 hours away. Lets figure a way to get you to Chicago for a tour and a hockey game. Let me know what you think......
> 
> Joe


Would love to joe, but you know how everything comes down to $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Or maybe we can both go to Toronto in June, Since my Leafs will be playing for the Stanley Cup, and your Hawks will be playing Golf:whistling2:


----------



## RocknRoller

Mid Ohio race would work. Please

Is this our trim tex rep. Joe ?


----------



## mudslingr

Very nice run Joe !:thumbup:


----------



## saskataper

RocknRoller said:


> Mid Ohio race would work. Please
> 
> Is this our trim tex rep. Joe ?
> 
> Video Link: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gpQSSiGAf3Y


Holy crap Joe that's awesome! when did you do that?

And yeah that's the owner of Trim-Tex


----------



## JustMe

RocknRoller said:


> Mid Ohio race would work. Please
> 
> Is this our trim tex rep. Joe ?
> 
> Joe Koenig 7.02 Second Pro Stock Motorcycle Record Run Richmond.avi - YouTube


Nice.

I raced one of my Harleys at a track once. Got close to the .02 secs. As for the 7 second thing......


----------



## moore

Next time you bring the bike to Richmond Joe give me a heads up. 
I'm 45 minutes away.


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> Next time you bring the bike to Richmond Joe give me a heads up.
> I'm 45 minutes away.


More like 5 minutes on Joe`s bike.


----------



## Trim-Tex

You guys are on to me now. We set the record of 7.029 seconds May 5th 2002 in Richmond,VA and it held for 18 months. Team Trim-Tex driver Geno Scali lowered it to 7.001 November 11, 2003 in Gainesville, Florida. Andrew Hines broke the barrior and went 6.99 in March of 2004.

We were very fortunate to win the NHRA World Championship with Geno on the bike in 2003 

Heres the update on last Friday's race:










CLICK HERE TO SEE THE LINK
http://campaign.r20.constantcontact.com/render?llr=x5tybkkab&v=001w_-M_3FUdLenNHDwagD9bTvJqrC5Ae7MMHRYJed8EwdMNWkMPPSYTQZBry5NfT6eOfxSD69o_GGZnP01XP3uWlQkzogUMEqHHKik3hUU2Sc%3D


----------



## Trim-Tex

*2 tickets for every race, 10 races to go*

We will have a drawing for 2 weekend passes for the Grand-Am races March 1st & 2nd at the fantastic f1 track in Austin Texas. Post here or on our Facebook page to get your name in the hat. Spending time with the Fall-Line racing team and the races at the F1 track are a bucket list event.

BTW last weeks Continental Tire race is on Tv today 4pm ET on Speed channel. .Joe


----------



## Trim-Tex

We will be at 3 big contractor events in Canada, March 11,13,15
Our 10x10 booth will feature all the new products for 2013 
*Consolidated Gypsum Supply* Contractor events:
Edmonton – March 11, 2013
Saskatoon - March 13, 2013
Calgary - March 15, 2013
If you live in these areas and want to go here is the link:
http://consolidatedgypsum.ca/2013ContractorsEvents/index.php

We hope to meet more DWT members there.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Trim-Tex said:


> We will be at 3 big contractor events in Canada, March 11,13,15
> Our 10x10 booth will feature all the new products for 2013
> *Consolidated Gypsum Supply* Contractor events:
> Edmonton – March 11, 2013
> Saskatoon - March 13, 2013
> Calgary - March 15, 2013
> If you live in these areas and want to go here is the link:
> http://consolidatedgypsum.ca/2013ContractorsEvents/index.php
> 
> We hope to meet more DWT members there.


When you come to any of the 3 shows mention DWT and I have a T Shirt and A 2 Buck trainer doll as giveaways


----------



## Trim-Tex

Some on needs to start a "Adventures of Phatty Boy" thread as I have tons of pics. Oh and were giving him away at the shows too.


----------



## moore

Trim-Tex said:


> Some on needs to start a "Adventures of Phatty Boy" thread as I have tons of pics. Oh and were giving him away at the shows too.


 OH...Come on Joe ! Just send us all one ,and get it over with..


----------



## Trim-Tex

Trim-Tex said:


> Great news: We have two FREE 2 day passes to give away that include Fridays Practice and qualifying. And two big races on Saturday.




This is the newest and the most incredible F1 track to date.

I still have two available :yes: march 1-2 in Austin Texas


----------



## Trim-Tex

Last chance doing the drawing tomorrow. 
We're heading to Texas on Thursday.
Vroom Vroom


----------



## CanadianMudMan

Nooooooo! I'm too late....

Thanks for giving us this unreal opportunity tho Trim-Tex!


----------



## Trim-Tex

Race report: Was a very tight race from start to finish with all 3 Fall-Line cars in the front for 2 1/2 hour endurance race. The last 30 minutes was the best racing I've seen in a long time with many lead changes our 48 car finished 3rd, the 46 Trim-Tex car went from 4th to sixth in the last 50 feet as it ran out of gas and coasted across the finish line. Watch the whole race on Speed Channel next Saturday March 9th and enjoy the footage from the T Tex 46 car as it carried two cameras for Speed. Full report coming soon.

Joe


----------



## Trim-Tex

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...oF03ogvk3vNqJMBdYeDxoe5jUvohxudgtcd8pCpazjWE=


----------



## Trim-Tex

Short highlight film top 3 moments of last race in Austin.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=m-ch-fea&v=-SbDIGaPLB8


Here's a lap around the COTA track


----------



## gazman

I just realized that this is the circuit that the Aussie V8 Super cars will be racing on in May. For anyone interested in motor sport these blokes put on a good show. It has been a Ford VS Holden ( General Motors) race for a long time but as of this year Nissan and Mercedes Benz have joined the pack. This will be the first time they have competed in the USA so if you are in the area go and check them out, you will not be disappointed. 

http://www.foxsports.com.au/motor-s...xas/story-fn2ms9um-1226488979142#.UVQl8TeQN8s

http://youtu.be/kXZ6n822SC8


----------



## Trim-Tex

For me, they put on the BEST show! 45 cars nose to tail all the time, super competitive and fun to watch!

Check those Australian V8 Super cars out soon!


----------



## Trim-Tex

Watch this video: multi time Champ Daryl Waltrip gets a ride on the mountain in a V8 Supercar and wets him self.


----------



## Trim-Tex

That Waltrip clip is awesome! 

Next Saturday is the 3rd race of the series and its at Barber Motorsports Park in Birmingham, Alabama. Race is at 5 pm Eastern time.

Boden & Sellers are going for the win in #46 Trim-Tex car and you can follow along with the live timing and scoring.

http://www.grand-am.com/events.aspx?eid=3473&sid=2

We have 26 people joining us at the race (dealers and contractors) and with 8 more races after this one we hope to see many DWT members.


----------



## Trim-Tex

The 2.5 endurance race went from great to $$h;t right kiwk 


PRESS RELEASE
April 7, 2013


FALL-LINE MOTORSPORTS ROLLER-COASTER AT BARBER
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:

Birmingham, AL (April 7, 2013) - It was a heartbreaking day for the three-car BMW team yesterday at Barber Motorsports Park as Fall-Line Motorsports competed in the 2.5-hour Continental Tires Sports Car Challenge race. It started out beautifully with Charles Espenlaub starting on pole in the #48, Al Carter just behind starting 3rd and Mark Boden in the #46 car starting 13th. The race didn't end nearly as well as it started with the #46 and the #45 both suffering from mechanical failures which stranded them both on the racetrack with just about 30 minutes remaining in the race. Al Carter brought the #48 home in 7th after driving almost the entirety of the race between the #45 and the #48 car.

Espenlaub opened up a good lead in the first stint of the race, pitting before the rest of the field for tires and fuel. He drove approximately an hour-and-a-half, turning flying laps and making the most of being up front. He handed over the reigns to Carter with an hour remaining and Carter re-joined the race in P7 after a delay in the pits due to a stuck lug nut. Carter fought a tough fight and ultimately took home 7th for the #48. 

Things started similarly as well for the #45, Carter started 3rd but settled in running fifth for the opening stint. The car was a bit too tight for the weather conditions Saturday afternoon and the rubber that the IZOD IndyCar Series cars laid down Saturday morning affected the set-up. The Fall-Line team made an adjustment when the #45 made its first routine pit stop and Hugh Plumb got in the car. Plumb drove a great race, running as high as 4th before an unfortunate gearbox issue ended his day. 

Mark Boden started 13th and quickly got to work. He moved up four spots before pitting and leaving the driving duties to Bryan Sellers. Sellers quickly began inhaling his competitors and swiftly moved up to second position. He was running second, when, with just a half-hour to go, his car suffered a fatal failure in the drivetrain that also left him stranded on the track at nearly the same time as teammate Hugh Plumb. 

Team Manager Michael Harvey commented about the up-and-down day:
"Saturday was a character-building day for Fall-Line. I am so proud of my drivers and crew and we will gain strength from adversity. We are now focused on and looking forward to putting the Fall-Line BMWs on the podium at Road Atlanta where we tested last November."

You can watch the replay of the Barber 200 CTSCC event on April 13 at 2p ET on SPEED. Round 4 of the 2013 Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge, is April 18-20 as the series visits Road Atlanta for the first time.

###

Fall-Line Motorsports is a premiere builder and fabricator of racecars for all levels of competition. Fall-Line specializes in BMW, Porsche, Audi and other high-performance makes. Fall-Line Motorsports unveiled their Grand-Am team in 2006 and won the GRAND-AM Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge GS Championship title in 2010. In addition to fielding 3 GS BMW M3's in the Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge, Fall-Line also prepares and fabricates cars for other CTSCC teams, SCCA and NASA drivers, track day prepared and high performance street vehicles. www.fall-linemotorsports.com @FallLineMotors www.facebook.com/Falllinemotorsports

Trim-Tex Drywall Products global headquarters and manufacturing facility, located in Lincolnwood, Illinois, is the most modern and efficient in the industry. Trim-Tex also has a satellite facility located in Orange, California. Both facilities feature a Design & Training Center where architects, builders, and contractors can be inspired and educated. With a combined inventory of well over 100,000 boxes of product and a 40-year history of 100% in-stock, Trim-Tex sets the standard for same day shipping. Trim-Tex doesn't just make decorative products. In fact, Trim-Tex has over 20 patented drywall products designed to improve installation quality and design aesthetics in commercial and residential projects worldwide.
[email protected] www.facebook.com/TrimTex

ABOUT THE B+ FOUNDATION: The Andrew McDonough B+ Foundation honors the memory of Andrew McDonough. Andrew's mom, dad and sister founded The Andrew McDonough B+ Foundation. The overall goal of The B+ Foundation is to "Do Good". During the racing season, Al Carter and Hugh Plumb visit kids with cancer in hospitals before racing events to make a positive difference and keep the "B+" message alive through outreach efforts and talks. The B+ Foundation provides financial assistance to families of children with cancer nationwide. In the last two years, The B+ Foundation awarded over $1,000,000 to families of children with cancer while giving over $500,000 to support research efforts. Information about the Foundation and its activities can be found at www.BePositive.org.


----------



## RocknRoller

Tough day...but that's racing.  Go win the next one. 

Am I still in for two tickets to Mid Ohio please


----------



## Trim-Tex

Yes! looking forward to meeting you R&R
PM you info and I'll send 2 ticks when I get them.
Joe


----------



## jimmyjjohn

Gentlemen Start Your Engines!


----------



## Trim-Tex

Next race is Mid Ohio June 14-15 and we have one DWT member coming.
Any one else interested in 2 free tickets and the full race experience with the Fall-Line Team?


----------



## VANMAN

Trim-Tex said:


> Next race is Mid Ohio June 14-15 and we have one DWT member coming.
> Any one else interested in 2 free tickets and the full race experience with the Fall-Line Team?


 Joe u are some stand out guy!:thumbsup:
But u really need 2 stop giving away all this free stuff!!!


----------



## Trim-Tex

VANMAN, Life is good- Life is short, work hard- play hard! That's how we roll at Trim-Tex.

Last race in Atlanta while I was in AU, our regional sales manager Don Dathe had 15 contractors and 6 dealers enjoying the event. We provided Michael R. , sales manager for KenRoc in Regina,CA a full access press pass so he could live his dream of race photographer. Three others were able to get rides around the track and one lucky contractor worked on the pit crew during the race as rear tire roller/holder. 

Race 3 in Alabama we had 36 guests, race 2 in Austin Texas 37 guests and Race 1 in Daytona 14 people. We are all having fun with this marketing program. We have very interactive displays, samples, catalogs and knowledgable staff at the paddock. Every race is like a mini trade show and we meet dozens of new construction industry peers at every race. 

Bottom line: it's a great product education tool, we meet new people, it's a new experience for many and we all have FUN :thumbup:

Koala Joe


----------



## gazman

Heads up guys. The greatest show on earth (maybe a slight exaggeration) is on this weekend. Austin Texas will be host to the Aussie V8 super cars. These blokes race hard and fast. 28 cars, speeds of up to 185mph. There are four manufacturers Holden (GM) Ford, Nissan and Mercedes. Pretty hard to beat the roar of a V8 :thumbup:. If you get a chance check them out.
http://circuitoftheamericas.com/v8-supercars/


----------



## Trim-Tex

Trim-Tex said:


> Next race is Mid Ohio June 14-15 and we have one DWT member coming.
> Any one else interested in 2 free tickets and the full race experience with the Fall-Line Team?



GAZ,
V8 Supercars event at Austin is four races on the short track. If your close enough GO see them.

We still have 2 more tickets to our race in Mid Ohio. Anybody else want to go? 

Joe


----------



## DETROIT ROCK

Trim-Tex said:


> GAZ,
> V8 Supercars event at Austin is four races on the short track. If your close enough GO see them.
> 
> We still have 2 more tickets to our race in Mid Ohio. Anybody else want to go?
> 
> Joe


I would like the tickets to MID OHIO and if you have anything for Detroit that would be great.
DETROIT ROCK

I made MID OHIO 2010 vintage Race in car pic in my Z car.


----------



## gazman

The Aussie V8s had their run in Texas. Looks like a fantastic facility. Was it televised in the USA? Did anyone get to see some of it?

I see that the V8 Commodore is going on sale in the USA later this year. You guys will love it, V8 power, rear wheel drive, fully independent suspension. I recommend a test drive when they arrive (you dont have to buy one).

http://news.drive.com.au/drive/moto...000-less-for-vf-commodore-20130216-2ejoa.html


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> The Aussie V8s had their run in Texas. Looks like a fantastic facility. Was it televised in the USA? Did anyone get to see some of it?
> 
> I see that the V8 Commodore is going on sale in the USA later this year. You guys will love it, V8 power, rear wheel drive, fully independent suspension. I recommend a test drive when they arrive (you dont have to buy one).
> 
> http://news.drive.com.au/drive/moto...000-less-for-vf-commodore-20130216-2ejoa.html


Arrr!!! Arrr!!! Arrr!!! :thumbsup:
I remember years ago on the British "top gear" program they put a Aussie assembled Manaro up against 2 other similar style v8's, European I think but can't remember which ones, the Manaro won them over just for the raw fun factor of it.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Detroit Rock, nice Z car. And you are in on the two tickets for Mid O. 

I DVRed all four V8 races and have already watched one. Great racing in Austin for sure. The modified street cars in World Challenge GT are .15 seconds slower than the V8 Supercars last weekend. I'm sure all the fans in Austin enjoyed the dual race series all weekend.


----------



## Trim-Tex

World challenge race 2 last Sunday at COTA



Fn
St
# Class/PIC
Driver/Hometown
Car/Sponsor
Pts
Laps
Gap
Fst Time
Fst Spd
1	
1
3 GT / 1
Johnny O'Connell
Flowery Branch/GA
Cadillac CTS-V.R
Cadillac Racing
152
25
1:34.126
87.967
2	
2
14 GT / 2
James Sofronas
Villa Park/CA
Audi R8 LMS
GMG/Mobil 1
110
25
-1.107
1:34.454
87.661
3	
4
8 GT / 3
Andy Pilgrim
Boca Raton/FL
Cadillac CTS-V.R
Cadillac Racing
95
25
-10.965
1:34.762
87.376
4	
3
6 GT / 4
Randy Pobst
Gainesville/GA
Volvo S60
K-PAX Racing
85
25
-14.178
1:34.996
87.161
5	
11
54 GT / 5
Tim Pappas
Boston/MA
Mercedes-Benz AMG SLS

80
25
-14.742
1:35.011
87.147
6	
6
2 GT / 6
Mike Skeen
Charlotte/NC
Chevrolet Corvette
Hawk Performance
76
25
-18.508
1:35.518
86.685
7	
7
24 GT / 7
Duncan Ende
Los Angeles/CA
Audi R8
STANDD.org/Merchant Services
72
25
-18.610
1:34.743
87.394
8	
8
9 GT / 8
Alex Figge
Denver/CO
Volvo S60
K-PAX Racing
68
25
-27.224
1:35.352
86.836
9	
16
08 GT / 9
Alex Welch
Englewood/CO
Audi R8 LMS
Spyder/Lasso/GMG
64
25
-28.014
1:34.859
87.287
10	
10
99 GT / 10
Jeff Courtney
Milwaukee/WI
Audi R8 LMS
Kenda/Recstuff.com
60
25
-36.451
1:36.807
85.531


----------



## Trim-Tex

Sundays V8 race #2 

1 1 Holden	Jamie Whincup	Red Bull Racing Australia	1	- 0	27	0 47:20.7324	1:33.6160	19	75
2 14 Holden	Fabian Coulthard	Lockwood Racing	2	- 0	27	0 47:23.4985	1:33.9099	16	69
3 97 Holden	Shane van Gisbergen	TEKNO Team VIP	8	+ 5	27	0 47:29.0933	1:34.1630	17	64
4 2 Holden	Garth Tander	Holden Racing Team	3	- 1	27	0 47:31.3250	1:34.3259	17	60
5 888 Holden	Craig Lowndes	Red Bull Racing Australia	12	+ 7	27	0 47:32.1167	1:34.2657	20	55


----------



## DETROIT ROCK

Trim-Tex said:


> Detroit Rock, nice Z car. And you are in on the two tickets for Mid O.
> 
> I DVRed all four V8 races and have already watched one. Great racing in Austin for sure. The modified street cars in World Challenge GT are .15 seconds slower than the V8 Supercars last weekend. I'm sure all the fans in Austin enjoyed the dual race series all weekend.


Thank you I will be there.


----------



## DETROIT ROCK

I was at Detroit GP yesterday and *Bobby Rahal* passed by on a pit bike
then Tony kanaan came through on his bike. Same area I met with Mario last year
end of pit row. 

I am ready for mid ohio thanks' Trim-Tex
I was watching some runs on your bike on YouTube.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Mid Ohio race was rewarding and fun! 
The #46 Trim-Tex car led the race for many laps and was in it for the win, finishing fourth. Brian Sellers had to come in for fuel while leading and the Rum Bum car took a big gamble and stayed out. If not for a yellow with 5 laps to go Rum Bum would of ran out. 

I was also in the race (my fifth pro race) in the #22 Burton Racing ST car . I started the race, kept it clean and worked my way up to 12th place before turning it over to my co-driver Mike Lamarra. Our BMW lost 4 gear towards the end and we finished 18th. Lots of FUN!!!



News
GRAND-AM 


POS	NO.	CLASS	PIC	DRIVERS	TEAM/CAR	LAPS	BEST LAP	SPONSORS
1	13	GS	1	
Longhi, N
Plumb, M
Rum Bum Racing
Porsche 997 /
83	1:30.951	The Billfish Foundation, Rum Bum Film and HD Studios, Rumbum.com
2	96	GS	2	
Auberlen, B
Dalla Lana, P
Turner Motorsport
BMW M3 Coupe /
83	1:30.547	
3	9	GS	3	
Bell, M
Edwards, J
Stevenson Motorsports
Camaro GS.R /
83	1:31.298	
4	46	GS	4	
Boden, M
Sellers, B
Fall-Line Motorsports
BMW M3 Coupe /
83	1:30.630	Trim-Tex, BCKSTGR, Fall-Line Motorsports








22	196	ST	1	
Dyer, T
Novich, A
RSR Motorsports
Honda Civic SI /
81	1:35.302	Cruise America, USLED, Thor Motorcoach
23	93	ST	2	
Gilsinger, C
Valiante, M
HART
Honda Civic SI /
81	1:35.288	Red Line Oil, Honda of America
24	75	ST	3	
Eversley, R
Gimple, K
Compass360 Racing
Honda Civic SI /
81	1:35.416	Familiesforhope.org, HPD
25	56	ST	4	
Combs, J
Mosing, J
RACE EPIC/ Murillo Racing
BMW 328i /
81	1:35.925	Atomic Capital, Mosing Motors
26	33	ST	5	
Ellis, R
Kozarov, V
Skullcandy Team Nissan
Altima Coupe /
81	0:04.488	Skullcandy, Nissan Motorsports, Stance
27	23	ST	6	
Borcheller, T
LaMarra, M
Burton Racing
BMW 128i /
81	1:35.709	



39	22	ST	18	
Koenig, J
LaMarra, M
Burton Racing
BMW 128i /
81	1:36.520


----------



## RocknRoller

Thank You, we had a blast. Great weather, track, race series, team, cars, people and best of all Race! 46 trimtex car should of won, as he was driving away from every body. Second race with DP cars was wild.


----------



## Trim-Tex

FYI. Our #46 Trim-Tex car WON the race at Watkins Glen NY!!!

Drivers: Mark Boden and Brian Sellers drove a fantastic race in very challenging conditions. Brian drove around the Rum Bum car on the last lap to take the win and Fall-Line cars finished 1,3,4 for a solid team effort!

The race will air Sunday on Speed Channel 4pm eastern time 

:thumbup:
Joe
:thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr

Congrats team Trim-Tex ! Winners in more than just one way ! :thumbup:


----------



## Trim-Tex

Thanks Slinger! 

It is very nice to be back on top! 25 minutes of air time on SPEED channel was great too! The next race at the Brick Yard (Indianapolis) is a good BMW track, so let's hope to continue the momentum.









Fall-Line 1st and 3rd on the podium and their 48 car took 4th place to finish up a fantastic day at the races!


----------



## DETROIT ROCK

Way to go *Trim-Tex *


----------



## DETROIT ROCK

delete


----------



## RocknRoller

Congratulations on the big win! 
And thank you for the tickets to Ohio race it was great.


----------



## Trim-Tex

:yes:

Hello People, nice weather in Calgary and working my way to Red Deer today as I'm enjoying a full week of sales on this road trip.

Up next:
Racing,Racing and more Racing

We have 3 big events coming up and there are tickets available to DWT members. 

Brickyard Friday July 26 (Indianapolis)
Road America August 10 Saturday (Wisconsin)
Kansas City August 17 Saturday (Kansas)

Let me know, Joe


----------



## Trim-Tex TechSupport

Winner, Winner, Chicken Dinner! We did it again this past weekend in Indianapolis!
Press Release Below:
http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...eport.html?soid=1110586445783&aid=MjnIFzV906A


----------



## 2buckcanuck

So Joe

Your News paper article don't tell us how much money you won:whistling2:

And do you make your race car out of the same vinyl product you use on your Bead. It would be good advertising if you ever crashed your car (heaven forbid:whistling2. Your car would come out dent free:thumbup:


----------



## DETROIT ROCK

Way to go Joe. Thanks again for mid ohio tix. 

Have you heard Bonk Brothers Racing they are from Illinois. Anyway they are building a 240z for JOHN MORTON
to run in the scca runoffs at Road America in September .
They need cash for the build.
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/john-morton-datsun-z-car-project-46


----------



## Trim-Tex

2buckcanuck said:


> So Joe
> 
> Your News paper article don't tell us how much money you won:whistling2:
> 
> And do you make your race car out of the same vinyl product you use on your Bead. It would be good advertising if you ever crashed your car (heaven forbid:whistling2. Your car would come out dent free:thumbup:



Back to Back WINS....Amazing! Brian Sellers is the best driver in Grand Am! Fall-Line has always been a top team and they have a 2010 Championship in their #48 car! 

2Buck, winning team gets $11,000 from Grand Am so with two wins and a 4th at Mid Ohio they have earned 28 big ones in the last three. That amount could buy them a Dinan motor for later in the season.

Time to focus on Road America and a Three Peat. We have 30 + contractors coming to the race on Saturday ......any DWT members interested???

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Trim-Tex

DETROIT ROCK said:


> Way to go Joe. Thanks again for mid ohio tix.
> 
> Have you heard Bonk Brothers Racing they are from Illinois. Anyway they are building a 240z for JOHN MORTON
> to run in the scca runoffs at Road America in September .
> They need cash for the build.
> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/john-morton-datsun-z-car-project-46



Cool Project! If they can get it done and show up I will get them one set of Hoosier tires from my awesome sponsor Hoosier Tires.

:thumbup: Joe


----------



## DETROIT ROCK

I think it will happen and I will be there. I have met john twice once at mid ohio 2010 and last year at Waterford hills.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMpi6GFcPlE


----------



## DETROIT ROCK

Here is john running in a Bonk car passing v8 vet in a 4 banger DATSUN.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmzbhT5CwG4


----------



## Trim-Tex

46 car finished 5th at Road America,4th at Kansas City and is moving up in championship points. 

Next race is September 8th LAGUNA SECA in Monteray, CA 

We have 2 tickets reserved for DWT members........so?

Cheers, Joe


----------



## RocknRoller

Good luck @ Laguna Seca!! I might drive up for the Limerock races any east coast DWT members going?


----------



## Trim-Tex

We are ordering tickets for Lime Rock Connecticut race Sept. 27-28

I lost my list so we have to start over, WHO wants to go????

Arey85 ??
Rocknroller ??

I need every one to confirm please.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Arey85

Ill get back to you


----------



## DETROIT ROCK

Trim-Tex said:


> Cool Project! If they can get it done and show up I will get them one set of Hoosier tires from my awesome sponsor Hoosier Tires.
> 
> :thumbup: Joe


 
I would like to thank JOE and Trim Tex for the tires just as he said he would get them for Bonk Bros and John Morton.

Here john takes to the track with new Hoosier with stickers on.
at 157 # 48 z car.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kG2nb6vFxy8


----------



## DETROIT ROCK

I add this video because of dash sticker.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-Y0d38APNY

Also race can be seen here live. SpeedcastTV


----------



## DETROIT ROCK

Here is your name on the car JOE.


----------



## Trim-Tex

IMSA Continental Sports car Challenge 2014 the Fall-Line-Trim-Tex #46 car driven by 22year old John Edwards & 18 year old Trent Hindman. 

Daytona 200 January 2014: qualified 3rd by Trent, Finishing 2nd over all.

Sebring Florida: qualified 1st by Trent, finished 2nd over all. Trent led every lap for the first hour and John led the whole second hour and built up a 14 second lead. Unfortunately during a yellow flag re start with 20 minutes to go a slower car got in the way of the leaders and a very fast Camaro got by John Edwards. Then there was a big crash and the race finished under yellow with the 46 car in second place. 

After 2 races the #46 car has the points lead.


----------



## Magic

Can I drive your pretty little Porche next RA track day? Ill be your best friend!


----------



## Trim-Tex

#46 car is a BMW M3 and if anybody wants to see it in the next race on the schedule. 

We have two tickets to give away to DWT members for each of the next 10 races. 

The next race is Laguna Seca in Monterey, California on May 3rd. If interested to join us PM me and I will make it happen.

Joe


----------



## DETROIT ROCK

I am going to Indianapolis Motor Speedway vintage grand Prix in June. 
First time infield camping is allowed should be good party.

I am up for Indianapolis Motor Speedway tix for July Joe.
Thank you Bill


----------



## Trim-Tex

I will post 3weeks before every race, so hit me up then Detroit. Indy is a strong BMW track so the boys should do great there. FYI I will not be doing any Pro racing this year as my oldest daughter is getting married in July and my racing budget is Zero after paying for the reception. She is the kid that got me away from drag bikes and into road racing cars, both of us went to Skip Barber racing school in 2006 @ Laguna Seca and have been hooked ever since. We bought a very used C6 corvette and honed our skills in it. Ironic part of that race school is she met John Edwards there and they became good friends and now he a factory BMW driver working for Rahal-Letterman BMW team. His second job is driving for Fall-Line in the #46 Trim-Tex car.

AS A reminder: We have 2 tickets for the next race.............Laguna Seca


----------



## Trim-Tex

AS A reminder: We have 2 tickets for next weekends race.............Laguna Seca

We have 28 contractors/ dealers coming and 2 tickets reserved for DWT members. The 2 DWT tickets are still available........


----------



## DETROIT ROCK

http://www.imsa.com/camera/united-sportscar/live-broadcast


----------



## Trim-Tex

I'm proud to say the #46 Trim-Tex car Dominated and Won the Laguna Seca race last Saturday! Trent and John under constant pressure kept it up front for most of the race and at the end where it counts the most. 

The race is on TV this Sunday 10am eastern time Fox Sports 1

Have great day everyone!
Joe


----------



## Trim-Tex

IMSA Continental Tire race 

Lime Rock Connecticut this coming Saturday. As always we have 2 tickets for the first DWT member that wants to join us. I will be there Fri and Sat.

Joe


----------



## Trim-Tex

The boys finished 4th after dominating and leading the whole race. Trent had a 18 second lead when the only full coarse yellow came out late in the race. There was a screw up with radio communication to Trent when the pits opened and everybody went in but him, pitting on the next lap cost him several positions and he battled his way back to 4th place at the checkered flag. Still a strong finish that helps the points lead.

Next race Kansas City June 7th


----------

